# VHS



## SYLV9ST9R (May 31, 2021)

Just finished this one last night.
It's a gift for a good friend who just bought his own place, and will finally be able to play without disturbing anyone, so I wanted him to have something to complete his mini board.
He wasn't that much into effects, but he's quite happy that I built him a Cataclysm delay and an XB-MB (his only pedal was a Metal Zone).
He's a no-nonsense guy, so my goal with building hime the VHS was to provide him with a Chorus and Reverb with minimal controls.
Hope he's happy with it. Found it quite nice with what I wanted for him testing it last night.

Just found that colorful distorted VHS logo on the image search and found it quite nice.
I had the drilling done at Tayda with the UV print, but the pot indicators don't quite line up, which is within tolerance of the 2 process. I had quite good results with the pre-drilled enclosures lining up with indicators, but you might want to drill yourself (I didn't want to risk it with my shoddy hand-drilling  ). I will just not use them, or use some without the "outside" line in the future.


----------



## fig (Jun 1, 2021)

That logo works great!
I haven't used the 3PDT glow rings. How do you like them?


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Jun 1, 2021)

fig said:


> That logo works great!
> I haven't used the 3PDT glow rings. How do you like them?


Thanks! That logo just jumped at me when looking for ideas, and it is indeed perfect to go with the bare aluminium, and the distorted image pairs well with the chorus/Reverb.
Regarding the illuminated footswitch, I use them only occasionally, but it’s a nice change from LEDs. Especially here since you already have the 3 LEDs for each single effect. I used a 2k resistor instead of the 4.7k, but it could have been just a bit brighter but my friend won’t mind (and I was too lazy on a late Sunday night to change it…).
But yes, I think when design calls for it, it makes for a nice addition.


----------



## giovanni (Jun 1, 2021)

Are the knob labels also UV printed?


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Jun 1, 2021)

giovanni said:


> Are the knob labels also UV printed?


Yes, with an added gloss layer. Slightly askew to give a "real" label-maker feel


----------



## giovanni (Jun 1, 2021)

Ha! I was gonna ask you where you got that tiny label maker


----------



## finebyfine (Jun 1, 2021)

love the vibe of this dude, really nails the 80s thing on point especially with the raw enclosure which I would not have expected! always love turning friends into pedal obsessed junkies like myself, hope you're pals on his way to it


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Jun 1, 2021)

finebyfine said:


> love the vibe of this dude, really nails the 80s thing on point especially with the raw enclosure which I would not have expected! always love turning friends into pedal obsessed junkies like myself, hope you're pals on his way to it


Thanks, really like how it turned out. The colors of the logo pair really well with the unfinished aesthetics of the bare enclosure.
I think my friend is indeed slowly getting there, especially as he had to play by himself more and jam less during the pandemic. Gave hime more room to experiment and he told me he was really happy to have a delay for his lone playing.


----------



## Barry (Jun 1, 2021)

Nice!


----------



## Feral Feline (Jun 6, 2021)

Looks sharp!


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Jun 6, 2021)

Barry said:


> Nice!





Feral Feline said:


> Looks sharp!


Thanks guys!


----------

